# Barley & Sausage Stuffed Peppers



## RAYT721 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Barley - Sausage Stuffed Peppers*
***Note: I prefer this variation to the usual rice/ground beef filling. 

Servings: 4 servings
Category: Side Dish

Ingredients:

4 large green peppers
1/2 pound bulk Italian sausage
1 cup chopped onion
1 to 2 garlic cloves, minced
1 can (8 oz) tomato sauce
3 cups cooked barley
1/4 tsp. dried thyme
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper

Instructions:

Cut tops off peppers; remove seeds. In a large kettle, blanch peppers in boiling water for 3 minutes. Drain and rinse in cold water; set aside. In a skillet over medium heat, cook sausage, onion, and garlic until onion is tender and sausage is no longer pink; drain. Stir in tomato sauce, barley, thyme, salt and pepper; heat through. Spoon into peppers; place in an ungreased 8-inch square baking dish. Cover and bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 15, 2004)

Im going to try this probably next week. But what do you think if I put rosemary in instead of thyme? I think it would be good, but just want your opinion.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> Im going to try this probably next week. But what do you think if I put rosemary in instead of thyme? I think it would be good, but just want your opinion.


Maybe you should ask Rosemary's opinion instead?  Maybe she doesn't want to be included!  LOL

  Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 15, 2004)

No, youre right.... I should ask her first. LOL!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

It's the gentlemanly thing to do!  

 Barbara


----------

